# Vacation Watch Reccomendations



## jjlweber

I recently watched a Hodinkee video with John Mayer and he mentioned a watch he specifically wears on vacations. I never thought of a 'vacation watch' but I like the idea of it. What are your recommendations for a vacation watch... and to make it interesting I'll add the following: has to be something you could wear in the pool or out to dinner and cost under $2K new or used. Go!


----------



## Nokie

G-Shock's only. If broken or stolen, less than $100 to replace most. Less of a target than a SeaMaster.


----------



## jjlweber

I love G-Shocks. I was thinking old (90's?) Breitling Chrono Colt on a rubber strap -- but they are quartz and bit expensive to maintain for what they are.


----------



## Semper Jeep

When I travel I always take a G-Shock, precisely because it can handle whatever I am doing which usually involves water and roughhousing with my kids. If I take a second watch, it's usually something else that can take a beating like my Seiko Tuna or Orange Monster.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Funnily enough the watch I wrote about in this thread has accompanied me on many a trip:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-month-wearing-one-watch-3415978.html

The watch will seem familiar but unfirtunately it does not meet your requirements. Have a read about what it was like for me having one watch when I was travelling.


----------



## gangrel

It can, of course, depend on the vacation plans. The G Shock would be too casual on a cruise ship, but probably eminently wise for a family beach vacation.

Sightseeing, adults only: good all-round watch. Sinn 556, Damasko DA36, Stowa Antea or Marine, hand-wind Nomos (Club, Metro, possibly Tetra). Used: maybe an IWC pilot? 

Sightseeing w/kids: more field oriented. All of the above are perfectly fine for a good dinner with the spouse. Here, you're doing the kid-friendly restaurant...and on vacation...so we're still at jeans and oxford buttondown. Damasko can still work; Archimede or Stowa Pilot. Hamilton field watches.


----------



## chillwill120

I was pondering this very question.

I think the watch should have the following characteristics:
- At least 100m WR with screw down crown
- bracelet to deal with beach and pool 
- date (easy to forget when on vacation)
- day is nice but not a deal breaker for me
- comfortable size (big and heavy watches get annoying if your walking around sight seeing all day)

Nice but not necessary:
- GMT might be useful but I don't mind doing the math in my head
- Slide Rule can be used to do currency conversions but also not too hard to do the math in your head

I also think the watch shouldn't be extremely valuable, blingy or recognizable. Sure you can insure the watch but that doesn't protect you from the trauma of being the victim of a crime and having to file police reports etc. So I think this rules out recognizable Rolexes and precious metals etc. I think you need to find a balance that you are comfortable with between a nice, refined watch that you can enjoy on your vacation but that isn't so expensive that you're anxious about scratching it up or getting robbed. Also, the watch should look nice enough for going out to bars, clubs and dinners (for me this rules out G shocks and very toolish divers), but also needs to be robust enough to handle the beach and pool. 

On my most recent vacation I used a Sarb 017 and it was up to the task. If you want something a little more refined there is the Sinn 556. I'm not a huge diver fan, but Sword hand Seamasters are also cool as they are slightly dressy and can be had for only slightly over $1k (electric blue in particular) and if you want to go really inexpensive, you can never go wrong with an SKX. Tudor black bay might also be a good choice but starting to get pricey.


----------



## okcmco

I usually take a Japanese dive watch and maybe a Swiss watch of some kind. I love my Oris 7533 in blue. Last time I went to Europe I did my Oris and a Seiko SRP 313 (Dracula). I went swimming etc and showered. 
But sometimes I take a dive watch and a dress watch although I rarely put on a tie and jacket on vacation. 
On camping, backpacking or bushcrafting trips I will take an inexpensive diver like an Orient Mako or Aragon. Water resistance is good in the woods. Even though I prefer mechanicals, I will sometimes wear a luminox Quartz. But my outdoors watch all have to have great Lume, or in the case of the luminox, tritium. 
A guy in camp once questioned why I would wear a 350$ watch in the woods. His knife cost him $600......



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flalaw

For me it's usually a timex weekender on a cloth strap. Looks good in pictures, reliable, and I'm out under 30 bucks if it's stolen or damaged. I used to bring any one of my nicer watches until a trip to South America made me rethink that.


----------



## yankeexpress

MTD-1080-8 Illuminator










Decent lume for a Casio










2 bright LED bulbs


----------



## jjlweber

Familiar indeed! That is a killer watch!



Gunnar_917 said:


> Funnily enough the watch I wrote about in this thread has accompanied me on many a trip:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-month-wearing-one-watch-3415978.html
> 
> The watch will seem familiar but unfirtunately it does not meet your requirements. Have a read about what it was like for me having one watch when I was travelling.


----------



## Galvarez

I usually take a couple with me depending on location and activities. My Omega SMP GMT for dressier wear and the Luminox for beach and in water activities.


----------



## rob_honer

I travel to SouthEast Asia quite often and always bring two watches with me, one watch is my JLC Hometime, it is quite understated so most people have no idea the value, plus it is a dual time complication so I know what time it is back home, so that when I call the kids I know it is at a time when they are awake. I also bring a divers watch since I usually go diving or at least snorkeling on my trip.


----------



## darrenc

Usually wear seiko skx with nato for my vacation . Can be either tough and dressy watch as well .


----------



## kndy

I used to wear dress watches but then I went to G-shocks with World Time and durable. But lately, I found myself moving towards a fitness watch with GPS. I noticed that when I travel, there is a ton of walking and during my last trip to Tokyo a few months ago, I was averaging 11-18 miles a day. Also, I like to get in a run or workout and not miss a beat even if I'm traveling, so this last trip I brought my Garmin and my TomTom Spark Cardio + Audio.


----------



## ItnStln

yankeexpress said:


> MTD-1080-8 Illuminator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decent lume for a Casio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 bright LED bulbs


Nice!


----------



## hanshananigan

I love how suggestions in this thread, in "luxury and lifestyle" are way more sensible than in most similar threads in F2 and F71!


----------



## hanshananigan

Great suggestions. 

Nothing fancy here... For a beach trip I take:
1. Ironman for the beach and watersports,
2. Amphibian Scuba Dude for fun when I don't need to be anywhere on time, and
3. Mako on shark mesh for dinner involving white linen.


----------



## ThomG

I learned a lesson taking a nice dress mechanical chronograph on a vacation to the island of Hawaii. It needed to be serviced when I returned home. The elements were too much for it. So now I take one nice (presentable and thin) but not too expensive watch, and one beast. Here are the two choices for the beast category, followed by the very nice looking but not too expensive mechanical watch (screw down crown is an absolute must).


----------



## skinniks

My Longines Legend Diver is my vacation watch. It looks and wears great on the beach, with a t shirt, or dressed up. I'm still searching for *the* strap but so far it has been to Italy, Cuba, Jamaica, Spain, Amsterdam, Greece, Turkey, France, and Mexico. I've purchased much more expensive watches since and my favourite watch is probably my Master Control Date but the LLD is so entwined with so many wonderful memories that I would never give it up.


----------



## stipebst

LLD is really all in one glws man


----------



## MZhammer

jjlweber said:


> I recently watched a Hodinkee video with John Mayer and he mentioned a watch he specifically wears on vacations. I never thought of a 'vacation watch' but I like the idea of it. What are your recommendations for a vacation watch... and to make it interesting I'll add the following: has to be something you could wear in the pool or out to dinner and cost under $2K new or used. Go!


 His vacation watch is the *much* cooler version of mine lol. His, I believe, is the Jacques Cousteau LE


----------



## jjlweber

Thats a beauty!


----------



## jjlweber

Love this! Most Longines are love or hate for me, but this is spot on!



skinniks said:


> My Longines Legend Diver is my vacation watch. It looks and wears great on the beach, with a t shirt, or dressed up. I'm still searching for *the* strap but so far it has been to Italy, Cuba, Jamaica, Spain, Amsterdam, Greece, Turkey, France, and Mexico. I've purchased much more expensive watches since and my favourite watch is probably my Master Control Date but the LLD is so entwined with so many wonderful memories that I would never give it up.
> 
> View attachment 11029802


----------



## Mindy T

The ones with tracker and wifi ready is best for vacation.


----------



## Orangecurrent

jjlweber said:


> Love this! Most Longines are love or hate for me, but this is spot on!


That is a beautiful watch, for sure! Great timeless appeal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellowturtle

I have a Seiko diver for international vacations. If i'm still in the states I'll wear any of my watches.


----------



## Gunnar_917

MZhammer said:


> His vacation watch is the *much* cooler version of mine lol. His, I believe, is the Jacques Cousteau LE
> View attachment 11037306


ive actually seen more of the LE Cousteau than the watch it is based off

That watch is nice but he Cousteau is nicer


----------



## bluekaze

I plan to buy either a Blnr or an explorer 39mm to wear for vacations (and for pretty much everything else). My reasoning is that vacations are when i make great memories and During which I'd like to be wearing my best watches.

But for sub 2k, i vote for a Sinn 556i 200m WR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danicycle

Omega AT.. just because I'm going on vacation doesn't mean my poor luxury watch has to sit at home


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY

I was thinking about this last night. I'm headed on vacation soon and don't think I'll take anything too high-end. I have a Junghans 1972 Chronoscope on its way to me that I think I'll take if it arrives in time. Otherwise I'll probably take my Junkers 6060-5

The last time I was on vacation I came very close to being mugged (managed to reach my hotel before the guy jumped me but he actually followed me in and accosted me in the lobby). After having that happen it's not worth wearing anything over ~$1000 while I'm away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jblaze36wv

It may not be a popular choice on these forums but I really like taking my Apple Watch with an extra strap or two. The straps can be changed in seconds, which enable you to take a swim with it or dress it up a bit for dinner. It also gives you a quick view at the weather, sunrise/set, different time zones, flight info (i.e. your gate), gps, etc. it's very handy on trips IMO.


----------



## A MattR of Time

Something practical and relatively cheap. One that can change time zones easily.

And if it has a chrono, alarm, timer as well, then that's a bonus.


----------



## Prahasaurus

I suppose it depends on where you go on vacation, and with whom you travel. I love my IWC Ingenieur 3227-01 as an all around, vacation watch, ideal for most occassions:









I combine this with a G-Shock Mudman (original version, smaller, simpler). My typical vacation usually involves either (1) a trip to the beach with kids and the wife, very active, swimming, dinners out, etc., or (2) sightseeing in a historical city or region, lots of walking, dinners out, concerts, opera, etc.

The G-shock is perfect for lazy days at the beach, playing by the pool, golf, tennis, etc. The Ingenieur for everything else (flights, dinners, shopping, opera, etc.). The Ingenieur is waterproof (10 ATM) and built like a tank. So for times when you unexpectedly find yourself in the water, you have nothing to fear.


----------



## GnarKing

Seiko divers- the ultimate vacation watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## innivus

Agree with the Seiko diver suggestions - versatile, cheap, and, ultimately, if something happened to it, it wouldn't ruin my vacation.


----------



## Orangecurrent

GnarKing said:


> Seiko divers- the ultimate vacation watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% Agree. Seiko diver is best!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

GnarKing said:


> Seiko divers- the ultimate vacation watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Camera plus, clarity setting. Turn any photo into something decent looking


----------



## Gunnar_917

GnarKing said:


> Seiko divers- the ultimate vacation watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what camera was that shot on?


----------



## GnarKing

Gunnar_917 said:


> what camera was that shot on?


iPhone 6s, edited with Snapseed App

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note

GnarKing said:


> iPhone 6s, edited with Snapseed App
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GnarKing, great tip for the Snapseed app, it helps that your sense of composition, color and contrast is excellent.
I took a couple of Certina DS Actions with me to St. John including this blue chrono and the 3 hand Ti version. My thinking was good water resistance and not flashing pricey stuff. I like the LLD idea posted above too.


----------



## GnarKing

Blue Note said:


> GnarKing, great tip for the Snapseed app, it helps that your sense of composition, color and contrast is excellent.
> I took a couple of Certina DS Actions with me to St. John including this blue chrono and the 3 hand Ti version. My thinking was good water resistance and not flashing pricey stuff. I like the LLD idea posted above too.
> View attachment 11759194
> 
> View attachment 11759234


Killer shots! I love the second one. The contrast with your neon shirt is great. Do you mind if I use that on my Instagram page with credit to you of course- @thecolumbiawatchsociety

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note

GnarKing said:


> Killer shots! I love the second one. The contrast with your neon shirt is great. Do you mind if I use that on my Instagram page with credit to you of course- @thecolumbiawatchsociety
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be my guest. I admire how the functional utility of watches are conveyed on that page.


----------



## Reza

My understated Rolex Submariner 5512 always.


----------



## JMann2380

Just bought a BLNR GMT-Master for my everyday and travel watch. Two timezones FTW!


----------



## The_Datta

Nothing luxury nope. Orient ray 2 and im good for that. Seamasters can stay home


----------



## bluekaze

Blnr or iwc for "safe" countries, but im thinking of getting a seiko tuna or an apple watch for places that run the risk of getting mugged or pickpocketed 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OregonJohnny

I've actually been thinking about this topic a lot lately. I've come to the conclusion that for me, a watch that I take on a vacation anywhere in the world, and will serve as the ONLY watch I wear the entire time, must have the following attributes:

1. Water resistance rating of at least 100m (if it has a screw-in crown) or 200m (if not). From the hotel pool, to snorkeling, body-surfing, hot tubs, rinsing it off in the shower...it just has to be very water-tight.
2. Day/date complication. I actually think that while on an extended trip, especially to another time zone and (hopefully) away from your computer and phone, knowing the day is more important than the date. "I heard that restaurant is closed on Sundays...what day is it?" or "We fly home on Tuesday...what day is it today?" or "That museum is packed with crowds on weekend days...what day is it?" You get the idea.
3. Automatic movement (first choice) or solar/kinetic quartz (second choice). I don't want to even think about finding a decent watch repair shop to change a watch battery while on vacation.
4. Really good lume. Have you ever been on a trip and woken up in your hotel room with black out curtains? It is so disorienting. Once you take a few seconds to remember where you are, you're surely going to be curious what time it is. Do you want to fumble around in the dark for your phone, or just do a quick wrist check?
5. A uni-directional diving bezel. You can use it for timing parking meters, flight time, synchronizing when to meet back up with your party when splitting up, even tracking a second time zone.

So my choice would be an automatic dive watch with 200m water resistance, screw-in crown, day and date, bright lume, and a proper diver timing bezel. I also like the ability to hack and hand wind, so I'd pass over my Seiko SKX007 and take a 4R36 diver like my SRP639. I'd take along 2 or 3 different colors of NATO straps, and a solid metal bracelet. The newer Orient Ray II would fit the bill, as well. As much as I love my TAG Aquaracer, I'd just have to have that day feature. Second choice out of my collection would be my Citizen Skyhawk Black Eagle (trading a diving bezel for the chronograph and timer functions) and adding the bonuses of multiple time zones, alarms and atomic synching every night. But my heart belongs to automatic watches.


----------



## Donaldkrama

Explorer II is made for Vacations. Have fun


----------



## delraywatch

I would recommend a Rolex Explorer I. The great thing about this watch is that you can dress it up, or you can dress it down. Since it is a sports watch, without a bezel or chronograph pushers, you can pass it off as a dress watch. Also, water-tight and a Rolex so you can swim with it and also not be entirely afraid of nicking it. Consider it a sportier version of the classical "vacation guy" watch, an early 90's two tone Datejust- haha. With this one, you really tick off the check marks in all categories. Have fun on vacation. 

-John


----------



## stellabelly

Time and tide waits fro those who wear watches and work according to them, love to discover beautiful watches, as help everyone to value the TIME.


----------



## qmyster

Sorry I don't mean to be a troll but I have to ask: why would you want to wear a watch when you're away on vacation?

When I'm on vacation, I want to get away from everything. Sitting on the beach or by the pool, I don't care to know what the time is. It's bad enough that I have to bring my cell phone with me just in case there's any urgent call from work, I wouldn't want to bring a watch with me.

When I'm spending my time relaxing with the most important people in my life (my wife and kids), I don't need to track the time, you'll never find a watch on me when I'm on vacation. But that's just me.


----------



## Gunnar_917

qmyster said:


> Sorry I don't mean to be a troll but I have to ask: why would you want to wear a watch when you're away on vacation?
> 
> When I'm on vacation, I want to get away from everything. Sitting on the beach or by the pool, I don't care to know what the time is. It's bad enough that I have to bring my cell phone with me just in case there's any urgent call from work, I wouldn't want to bring a watch with me.
> 
> When I'm spending my time relaxing with the most important people in my life (my wife and kids), I don't need to track the time, you'll never find a watch on me when I'm on vacation. But that's just me.


Because this is WUS, and you need a watch for when the sun rises in the east


----------



## stellabelly

qmyster said:


> Sorry I don't mean to be a troll but I have to ask: why would you want to wear a watch when you're away on vacation?
> 
> When I'm on vacation, I want to get away from everything. Sitting on the beach or by the pool, I don't care to know what the time is. It's bad enough that I have to bring my cell phone with me just in case there's any urgent call from work, I wouldn't want to bring a watch with me.
> 
> When I'm spending my time relaxing with the most important people in my life (my wife and kids), I don't need to track the time, you'll never find a watch on me when I'm on vacation. But that's just me.


If Such things happens then Life fails; everything stops in this world... it is beyond imagination; what happen when we don't know time? It is because the world runs with time. Sun rises in the east set in west again rise and again set then why 24hours.
So, time is necessary, keep watch - but it is not necessary to keep watch or gadgets who guide you about time. The SUN also let you know the time.


----------



## hanshananigan

qmyster said:


> Sorry I don't mean to be a troll but I have to ask: why would you want to wear a watch when you're away on vacation?
> 
> When I'm on vacation, I want to get away from everything. Sitting on the beach or by the pool, I don't care to know what the time is. It's bad enough that I have to bring my cell phone with me just in case there's any urgent call from work, I wouldn't want to bring a watch with me.
> 
> When I'm spending my time relaxing with the most important people in my life (my wife and kids), I don't need to track the time, you'll never find a watch on me when I'm on vacation. But that's just me.


In no particular order:

Diving,
Jet ski rental timing,
Catch the fishing boat or last ferry back to mainland,
Meeting friends for dinner,
Monitor the depth of your tan,
Circle back to the shark tank for the 3:45 feeding,
Ensuring the kids check in at intervals,
Timing seafood boil on the beach (yeah, not necessary, but...),
Survival tool, 
Circle back to Cinderella's castle for the dwarves 3:45 feeding,
and,
Showing it off to friends.

But you won't catch me with an easily-accessible cell phone on vacation, either.


----------



## gates

I usually take my pre-ceramic GMTII if I'm in a different timezone from home, I never take 100%, can't reach me type vacations - even when I'm out of the country.


----------



## narcosynthesis

qmyster said:


> Sorry I don't mean to be a troll but I have to ask: why would you want to wear a watch when you're away on vacation?
> 
> When I'm on vacation, I want to get away from everything. Sitting on the beach or by the pool, I don't care to know what the time is. It's bad enough that I have to bring my cell phone with me just in case there's any urgent call from work, I wouldn't want to bring a watch with me.
> 
> When I'm spending my time relaxing with the most important people in my life (my wife and kids), I don't need to track the time, you'll never find a watch on me when I'm on vacation. But that's just me.


Because being on holiday doesn't necessarily mean you can ignore the time completely... Keeping to scheduled times for activities ('I am on holiday' doesn't excuse you from missing your friends wedding ceremony...), transport timetables, restaurant bookings or just making sure you have enough time to walk back to the hotel before dark are all worthy reasons for keeping track of the time in my eyes, though obviously your vacation may be very different from mine...

I would actually go a step further and say when I am on holiday I always have at least two watches - after being away on holiday and having my sole watch die on me and being stuck without one for a few days until I was able to get somewhere appropriate to get a cheap replacement. So I will always take a spare of some form, though whether that ends up being something with a functional use (something smarter to wear for specific events, something with an alarm, etc) or just a cheap spare to hide in my wash kit just in case will depend on what I am doing.


----------



## Golder

I had always considered the Longines Legend Diver to be the perfect vacation watch. I think a vacation watch should be an "all in one" piece, and does need to be a true diver, easily dressed up or down, and not attracting to much of the wrong kind of attention. To me, internal bezel super compressor homage/reboots always seemed perfect for this.

The LLD fulfills all these criteria but honestly I never loved the dial/handset design. Alpina recently came out with the Seastrong diver heritage, which in my opinion has a much nicer design than the LLD, and the white dial version is really stunning. It is priced similar to the LLD.

For a significantly lower price level you can get the NTH Antilles. Definitely less refined design for sure, and a Miyota movement, but for $500 less.


----------



## sweetchilli

+1 for G-shock or other digital Casio. When you're on Vacation, there's so much to worry about and ..... One less expensive watch is one less thing to worry about.

If it has to be mechanical, I would go for a Seiko 5 or a Vostok Amphibia.

It would be different if I were visiting and staying at a family home or business trip where I wouldn't be doing anything physical - I would bring with me a sturdy automatic like a Rolex or Sinn


----------



## rGi

qmyster said:


> Sorry I don't mean to be a troll but I have to ask: why would you want to wear a watch when you're away on vacation?
> 
> When I'm on vacation, I want to get away from everything. Sitting on the beach or by the pool, I don't care to know what the time is. It's bad enough that I have to bring my cell phone with me just in case there's any urgent call from work, I wouldn't want to bring a watch with me.
> 
> When I'm spending my time relaxing with the most important people in my life (my wife and kids), I don't need to track the time, you'll never find a watch on me when I'm on vacation. But that's just me.


Because I wear a watch even when I'm in the house


----------



## rGi

sweetchilli said:


> +1 for G-shock or other digital Casio. When you're on Vacation, there's so much to worry about and ..... One less expensive watch is one less thing to worry about.
> 
> If it has to be mechanical, I would go for a Seiko 5 or a Vostok Amphibia.
> 
> It would be different if I were visiting and staying at a family home or business trip where I wouldn't be doing anything physical - I would bring with me a sturdy automatic like a Rolex or Sinn


What's the point in owning a luxury watch if you're just going to wear a g-shock. I've never had a problem in the 50 countries I've hit so far and that includes gold pieces as well. Maybe they just think I'm wearing gold colored because of how young I am /shrug


----------



## hanshananigan

rGi said:


> What's the point in owning a luxury watch if you're just going to wear a g-shock. I've never had a problem in the 50 countries I've hit so far and that includes gold pieces as well. Maybe they just think I'm wearing gold colored because of how young I am /shrug


Maybe because you tend to stay in the fancy, safer bits of town?

Or maybe you could replace a stolen gold Rolex Sub by New Years whereas some others have saved for theirs for many years? Or theirs have sentimental value?

I don't have a "luxury" watch so I can't answer for everyone. I have been moving toward wearing just an Ironman over my other affordables for beach and camping vacations simply because it is so dang convenient.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rGi

hanshananigan said:


> Maybe because you tend to stay in the fancy, safer bits of town?
> 
> Or maybe you could replace a stolen gold Rolex Sub by New Years whereas some others have saved for theirs for many years? Or theirs have sentimental value?
> 
> I don't have a "luxury" watch so I can't answer for everyone. I have been moving toward wearing just an Ironman over my other affordables for beach and camping vacations simply because it is so dang convenient.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I stay in hostels mostly, thats where you meet girls the easiest so I wouldn't call it the fancy safer bits of town.


----------



## hanshananigan

rGi said:


> I stay in hostels mostly, thats where you meet girls the easiest so I wouldn't call it the fancy safer bits of town.


That's a great way to travel the world, I'll give you that. *memories*

I still wouldn't wear a gold Rolex or other identifiable luxury watch if staying in a center city hostel in the US, but as always, ymmv. Be safe!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiterfang

For Vacations, definitely my MKII nassau, wait, I just sold it. So it have to be my Gshock 5600BC


----------



## dmmai

Vacation Watch Recommendations
Easy

Anything discreet, waterproof and easily replaced.


----------



## stipebst

dmmai said:


> Vacation Watch Recommendations
> Easy
> 
> Anything discreet, waterproof and easily replaced.


+1


----------



## mgc

Went to Europe this summer. I wanted a simple watch with good lume that looked nice in an company but which wouldn’t break the bank if something happened to it. Settled on a Seiko turtle. Worked beautifully for my purposes


----------



## Gen64

*Seiko Samurai*

Nice and super reliable watch.


----------



## wwallquist

For me, I always purchase a reasonably priced new watch, or at least new to me. Sometimes two. I wear them during the entire trip. That way I can remember the trip when I see them in the watch box, or on my wrist. My last trip's watch was a Timex MK1 chronograph in stainless with a cream dial. The dial color was a very calming and interesting color that soothed me when when the trip became hectis. I never worried about it getting lost or stolen because of the reasonable cost.


----------



## BambiV

I would recommend a quartz or smart watch so you don't need to worry about the time zone issue. Casio Gs are nice enough. You never know which environment you'll be in and you don't want your $$$ watch to get some scratch from a cave or in the sea.


----------



## westy69

Timex Ironman 30 lap.

100M WR. Plenty to go scuba diving with. 

Three time zones with both date and day in each time zone. "What day is today?" is a question that often gets asked while on vacation. For some odd reason, most Ironman's have only two time zones but the 30 lap has three (which is handier for connecting flights and jumping around time zones while traveling). Having 40 time zones on my wrist with Casio world time is complicated overkill. If I really need all of that (very doubtful), I've got a world clock on my phone. 

Chrono, count down timer, nightlight, alarms. Accurate to one second per week.

Great thing about a digital for travel is that you can jump the hours (like a fancy GMT) while leaving the minutes and seconds alone.

And no worries if it gets dropped or lost or stolen (which no one would bother to do).

Sometimes I'll also take along a diver on a Tropic strap. Not as useful as the Ironman, but definitely has the vacation vibe.


----------



## Roger Beep

For me it’s a Marathon TSAR on a black nato. The lume is just the best you have ever seen and the nato is the best strap I can think of, whether it’s hot, rainy or cold.


----------



## Golder

Right now it is my Seiko SBDN035. Solar quartz for convenience, diver for go everywhere convenience, coated titanium for comfort and good looks (looks just like steel). Blue for that vacation feel. Very nice watch but nothing to stress about in terms of loss or damage $500. 

The titanium bracelet is really what makes this perfect for vacation. It is incredibly light and comfortable so all activities work with the bracelet, which looks great when going out to dinner but doesn't stay wet on your wrist like a nato after getting out of the pool/ocean.

I always thought that super-compressor cases were the most versatile all around for vacation. On a high end black rubber, they go from ocean to steak dinner amazingly well, fly relatively below the radar but still look great. The Alpina Seastrong Heritage is a perfect example but just a bit large for my tiny wrists.


----------



## akr122

It depends on where i am going to and how long i would be there but most times i take my Navitimer and a Tag heuer.


----------



## rwbenjey

I would probably pick a GMT, diver, or field watch. Maybe something like a used Seamaster, Black Bay, Hamilton Khaki Field, or one of the Bell & Ross vintage items.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Well for a couple thousand mile Alaska Hiway trip I took my Alpinist (on bracelet), my Bertucci A2-T, and my Hamilton Pan Europ. After all it was a Whitehorse & northern-hot-springs trip anyway so I needed swimming and sightseeing watches.

The Alpinist was worn the most, on bikes and in Takhini and Liard hot springs. I never thought of taking it off. I wears like a champ, and Ilove the way it shines underwater in the sun.
Bertucci went on for a while in the springs, just for kicks. and the Pan Europ was great when we were driving or biking around Whitehorse or Tahkini. That Hammy looks AWESOME in the sun. every way you look at it something else stands out. 
All wore well and were great. 

And at one point the kids opened up the cupboards and my 4-year-old "tried breaking my watches with his head". thankfully the watches were ok. (LOL and of course we tended to his bumped skull first). 

(I have pics of me wearing the watches, but not really "watch pics".)

It was fun not worry about taking off watches for the springs. Just jumped in and sat and swam and played.

Thanks for reading
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## RuggerAl

I've turned the brand from a weekend watch into a daily rotational - Slow Watch. I have both a quartz and automatic version, the quartz being offered first and only, and the automatics coming out several years later.

Definitely under budget, and both offer 10bar, which should be sufficient for the pool. The straps are very easy to change, and there are multiple options. Greatly adds to the versatility of play/dress/etc.

Here's a link to available automatics-
https://www.slow-watches.com/the-store/automatically-slow-03/
https://www.slow-watches.com/the-store/automatically-slow-02/


----------



## gviddy

SMP on rubber, typically flies under the radar! Gotta have a good water resistance for vacation, and if only one, ideally should be on a bracelet for easy cleaning.


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Divers, all the way. My SMP has been around the world - it would have made James Bond proud. Last time I was in Europe I did everything; thermal baths, free diving, hunting, concerts, etc.... never had to take it off. The build was conducive to ruggedness and the style fit right in to fashion-forward society. The only issue I have with the auto watches on vacation is if you're a golfer, probably not the best choice for movements sake?


----------



## Sayan

I think this Halios Seaforth would be a good choice for vocation:


----------



## dannyking

The Halios would be even better in baby blue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbmaster

I recently spent 3 weeks going around various parts of south east asia with a Vostok Amphibia on a nato strap. Super comfortable in the 35-39 degree heat and dripping humidity. Definitely better than wearing my cocktail time on leather!


----------



## scott11

I take my seamster everywhere. Bracelet for land travel and rubber for the beach. I will also take a g-shock if I plan on anything too adventurous (zip line, major hiking, etc) although I hate leaving the omega in a hotel room.


----------



## jkpa

I like bringing a couple options with me, but one that's always a home run is the Casio MDV-106. Tough as nails, proper 200M WR diver, and light and comfortable despite it's 44mm case. And it looks great. And finally, losing a $40 watch is not a disaster if you would be very unlucky and damage it or lose it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

This past year I have been taking my Mako XL on vacations, but I also generally bring something else a bit dressier with me for a good night out (I have never owned a G Shock, but I am seriously considering it these days, especially after hearing the constant high praise as a beater. Plus, even if my automatic is meant to be a beater, I still have a tendency to baby it a bit). I am always a bit torn about what to bring because I would like my best watches to also be infused or associated with my best memories, but I bought a good beater for a reason I guess.


----------



## mpatton4re

I never take my “good” stuff on vacation. IMO... doing so invites criminals attention OR you run the risk of losing / damaging it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMLS430

I wouldn't wear one of my nicer watches. Something cheaper, as to not worry about losing, damaging or getting stolen.


----------



## King_Neptune

The Panerai 88, Deep Blue Master 2000, and Tissot T-Touch Expert are a good trio to have on vacation.


----------



## johnmichael

Pretty much most Hamiltons-----relatively inexpensive, relatively water resistant, relatively at home in less than accommodating environments i.e. heat, sand. cold, snow. Like that lesser brand used to say: It takes a licking and keeps on ticking! Now if only Hamiltons had Indiglo!


----------



## yankeexpress

johnmichael said:


> Pretty much most Hamiltons-----relatively inexpensive, relatively water resistant, relatively at home in less than accommodating environments i.e. heat, sand. cold, snow. Like that lesser brand used to say: It takes a licking and keeps on ticking! Now if only Hamiltons had Indiglo!


Speaking of which...



...an Indiglo equipped Timex makes a good traveler


----------



## thrills

I travel with my SKX007 with a couple natos. This gives me versatility in colour, but also allows for one wet/ one dry strap if there's a beach or pool involved. I also dive with it.... shocking!


----------



## mkim520

Second the SKX007 as the best travel watch, its discreet/tough as nails. If not then my other vacation watch is my pastel blue Halios Seaforth


----------



## lawtaxi

Pretty much anything you like under $200 or so. Hate to take a really valuable watch.


----------



## yongkun

A mid range watch like Doxa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces

After one of my expensive piece's got stolen on vace years ago, ita nothing by casio/seiko or other $200 brands. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpankyMcGee

SKX every day and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Dougiebaby

On last year's trip I took my Omega SMP300c to Italy & Greece




























And the year before I took a Tag Heuer Carrera Twin Time to Monaco, France, Spain and Italy




























Did you notice the Monaco Beer served at the Cafe du Paris in Monte Carlo? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abd26

Tudor BB GMT. It’s replaceable but still higher end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mstrmusic

Rolex Explorer I. Why? Cause you're exploring.


----------



## Watchguy08

Can’t go wrong with anything with a rubber band


----------



## kennkez

Vacation watch either a Rolex GMT or a Seiko Diver


----------



## Arcane Analog

I am partial to field watches for vacations so I would suggest a Hamilton Khaki day date of some kind. Lots of options there. I like the Aviation or King lines. For something less expensive the Bertucci offerings are great and affordable as well.

For even more of a beater a G-Shock is pretty much perfect for vacations. I would suggest the GWM5610. Inexpensive, inconspicuous, tough, solar, world time features and 200m of water resistance. Nothing wrong with the DW5600 for $50 either.


----------



## CaptainCustard

From 1985 to 1999 I travelled continually around Australia, New Zealand and Asia. One week in 1993 I had every meal for the week on an aircraft. An average week was something like Melbourne Monday, Perth Tuesday, Jakarta Wednesday, Singapore Thursday and home Friday. 

I wore a Rolex GMT Master to try to keep track of local time, time at home and time at my head office in Europe. Back then you often had to book overseas calls in hotels in Asia. Time was aways confusing. 

The GMT Master looked good enough for high level meetings, cool enough for a Bangkok Bar or a Manila Nightclub, and was safe to use for a morning swim in the hotel pool or the ocean. 

It was a man for all seasons. 

I used a Seiko divers for diving holidays, as I was worried about coral scratching the Rolex, but I still took the GMT Master with me.

In 1999 I replaced it with a Rolex Explorer 2, but it was never the same. I was older, and couldnt handle the punishing pace of 15 years before. I wasnt travelling as much, I was now self employed and didnt need to call Paris every night. 

Plus the memories, good and bad, were all embedded in that old GMT Master. 

These days the Explorer 2 sits in a drawer, and I take a Rolex Submariner Ceramic No Date on holidays. 

But I still fondly remember those GMT Master times.


----------



## HoustonHorn

Check out Magrette.


----------



## SeikoRun31

Another vote for Seiko diver. Pepsi SKX


----------



## slimCONFUCIUS

You can't go wrong with a Speedmaster, it goes with every band/bracelet you can think of and will look stunning in all of them.


----------



## gball

My go-to travel watch for the last 4 or 5 trips we've taken has been my Tudor Black Bay. It's a great-looking, solid, stylish watch that dresses up or down (at least as up as you are getting on vacation) and is reliable. I can also leave it on for any activity and it's not so expensive that I worry about it (it took a pretty nasty hit on some coral in Hawaii last month and it just adds to the character IMO).


----------



## ImolaRed

Orient Mako for me for beach days on vacation and then Seamaster quartz for any vacation with no beach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoastWatch

SKX009 is my go to vacation watch. Jubilee still looks nice enough to wear out to nice dinner as well as being super comfortable to not be taken off for a few days plus the water resistance and durability is great for any occasion. Also not too expensive and easy to find so if you .... up and lose it or whatever, not a giant deal.


----------



## JLater

Oris Aquis Diver. Rugged, water safe and still good looking.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dg8dg7

I take my fossil. Ain't nobody stealin' my hard earned watches when I'm on vaca! 

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjian414

I don’t think I’ll have any 1 specific vacation watch. If I were to go on any trip I would bring watches suitable for the occasions day for example if I’m taking a cruise maybe an Omega SMP. If I’m attending an upscale get together i’d Maybe bring a Cartier tank on strap as a dress watch and maybe a Submariner or datejust as a more casual wear.


----------



## ffswhyme

Just picked up a Hodinkee x Oris exactly for this purpose. Putting it on a tropical band. Not too flashy, but pretty robust.


----------



## Texrider

flalaw said:


> For me it's usually a timex weekender on a cloth strap. Looks good in pictures, reliable, and I'm out under 30 bucks if it's stolen or damaged. I used to bring any one of my nicer watches until a trip to South America made me rethink that.


My choice as well as I often travel in poor areas (Africa, South America)
where, frankly, a $200 watch is a years income for many. The Timex weekender lets me see the time on a dark plane, durable and if I need to swim I bring a Scurfa dive watch, but don't wear it touring during the day.


----------



## Texrider

qmyster said:


> Sorry I don't mean to be a troll but I have to ask: why would you want to wear a watch when you're away on vacation?
> 
> When I'm on vacation, I want to get away from everything. Sitting on the beach or by the pool, I don't care to know what the time is. It's bad enough that I have to bring my cell phone with me just in case there's any urgent call from work, I wouldn't want to bring a watch with me.
> 
> When I'm spending my time relaxing with the most important people in my life (my wife and kids), I don't need to track the time, you'll never find a watch on me when I'm on vacation. But that's just me.


Maybe not you, but on vacation we have dinner reservations, timing for flights, meeting with guides, when restaurants open, shows start, etc. A watch is indispensable on vacation...plus, I just like watches!


----------



## adam_svt

oh man this really depends where im traveling


----------



## 2star

It's the G-shock for me it's a watch for every occasion and it can be easily replaced or fixed if broken especially when i go for mountain climbing or hiking etc on my vacation.


----------



## Dougiebaby

jjlweber said:


> I recently watched a Hodinkee video with John Mayer and he mentioned a watch he specifically wears on vacations. I never thought of a 'vacation watch' but I like the idea of it. What are your recommendations for a vacation watch... and to make it interesting I'll add the following: has to be something you could wear in the pool or out to dinner and cost under $2K new or used. Go!


For my last vacation (Mediterranean cruise August 2019) I took my vacation watch ... my No Date Sub. I don't care about the date, just time please. Classy and universal - can go from pool to formal nite on my cruise.

Spain...










Notice that Picasso is wearing 2 watches on one wrist...


















Gibraltar...










France...



















Monaco...

(Actually, I wore my Tag Heuer Monaco here)









Italy...



















On the cruise ship



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

